# Schwarzer Bildschirm JAVA



## SoulSword (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo! :wink: 

Ich habe seit neusten ein Problem mit dem neuen JAVA (5).

Nachdem ich das Installiert hatte, funktionierten alle meine Grafischen Programme nicht!
Es wird zwar das Fenster gestartet aber Elemente wie z.B. MenuItems ,JTree's, Textfelder, ... werden nicht angezeigt.

Außerdem wird bei jedem Start kurz der Bildschirm schwarz!

Ich habe mein JAVA schon mermals neu Installiert, aber es kommt immer der gleiche fehler.
Derzeit habe ich ein "Downgrade" gemacht (auf eine ältere Version) und da funktioniert wieder alles.

Habt ihr vieleicht eine Idee, wie ich bei mir Java 5 ohne fehler nutzen kann!?¿

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG. SoulSword  :cry:


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jan 2006)

Haste mal nen aktuellen Treiber für deine Grafikkarte installiert?


----------



## SoulSword (30. Jan 2006)

Ja habe ich gemacht ... geht aber trotzdem nicht!

Ich habe schon wieder JAVA 5 Installiert aber es geht immer noch nicht!

Wie gesagt es wird wieder der Bildschirm schwarz und Menüelemente fehlen!


----------



## krey (30. Jan 2006)

Welches System nutzt du denn?


----------



## Beni (30. Jan 2006)

Hast Du Antialising bei deiner Grafikkarte aktiviert? Das verträgt sich nämlich überhaupt nicht mit Java... also schalt es mal aus.


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2006)

Eigentlich habe ich ja ein relativ gutes System (BS: Windows) ... ok die Grafikkarte ist für den A***** aber sonnst Ok

Das mit den Antialising probiere ich mal aus (Das habe ich sogar sehr hoch gestellt)


----------



## SoulSword (1. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich habe ich ja ein relativ gutes System (BS: Windows) ... ok die Grafikkarte ist für den A***** aber sonnst Ok
> 
> Das mit den Antialising probiere ich mal aus (Das habe ich sogar sehr hoch gestellt)



Dankeschön ... hat wirklich am Antialising gelegen ... Thema kann geschlossen werden!

PS: Konnte mein Vorheriges nichtmer Editieren, weil ich vergessen hatte, mich anzumelden  Sorry! :roll:


----------

